# How to Do a Pyramid Graph In Keynote?



## jfitznc (Jul 12, 2005)

Hello--

I am brand-new to Keynote 2.  I am trying to make a pyramid graph or chart, like the old USDA food pyramid, with data inside the pyramid separated by horizontal lines.  Just like a pie graph, except it's a pyramid graph!  

Anyway, I don't see any options for a pyramid graph in the chart inspector.  I see that I can insert a triangle shape and type data into it, but I can't figure out how to separate the data with lines. Can someone guide me through this step by step?  Thanks!


----------

